# hummingbirdfish finder at big w



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

there is a sale on at big w at the moment and they have hummingbird piranah max 10 fish finder on sale for $168.00, is this a good model and is the price really o.k.as i know nothing about fish finders , would appreciate any info available


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Bigbazoo,
I was going to post the same question but you beat me to it.
I saw that sounder at Big W in Canberra last week and thought it would be a good buy at that price.
I need something basic that shows water depth, water temp and what the hell is under me yak!!! :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Bazz,

As a guide the RRP is $193, so that seems like a good price.

From what I have read /researched the Max 15 (RRP $232) is supposed to be really good, it is the next model up.

Thanks for the tip.

jeffo


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I was gunna ask too. I got the catalog beside me computer and I am looking at the sounder while me missus is doing some painting of the lad's bedroom. Gee, I betta go and earn some browny points or I will never get any fish finder - or dinner for that matter.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

At the market lower end you can pick up the Eagle 168 from Allsports at about $150, their ticketed price is $165.

Note the temp function will only work with the trannie in the water [through hull is useless for temps]


----------

